# Two new betta's



## heathbar (Oct 27, 2011)

I picked up two new betta's today. One for my 6 gallon fluval edge and one for my 5 gallon office tank. It was really hard picking out only these two since there was so many beauties there.

First up is my white/cellophane HM, he looks like a feather tail to me when he flares but I've never had one before so I'm not 100% sure. He's not flared in this photo. Is it okay that I can see his veins like that?









My second betta is a black/red/copper HM. He's pretty big so that's why I couldn't get a great picture of his whole body. He was too big to fit into the cup without having to curve his body. He's in his new home right now so hopefully I can get some better pictures once he's settled in.


----------



## flower1982 (Nov 29, 2011)

Your betta fish are beautuful.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Aww! Cute. *steals*


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Very nice fish!!

Your pastel is fine... you can see veins on pale fish, nothing wrong with it. 
He looks like an HM, definitely not feather tail.

Your red copper looks like a super delta because his caudal edges are round.

Be sure to post pics of them when they've settled!


----------



## bettakong (Nov 10, 2011)

i like 1st one looking so good


----------



## heathbar (Oct 27, 2011)

Snapped a few pics of my copper/red boy today. It took a while but I finally got him to flare, yay! The quality of the pictures didn't come out that great though. 




























Mah purty tail..









Also, my co-works have named the white betta Killer since he likes to hunt down the baby malawa shrimp in the tank with him :lol:


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

oooh.. impressive, I'd say he's a HM from those pictures


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous bettas!


----------



## heathbar (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, he's stunning!!!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow, they're both beautiful! I specially like the second one.


----------



## heathbar (Oct 27, 2011)

A few more pics to share


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

Very nice! 

Where did you pick them up from?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Like the flare pic!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! I want a black and red copper! lol


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Stop hijacking this thread. It's about Heathbar's bettas, notsome random betta you want. Gosh! *annoyed attitude* Jk


----------



## heathbar (Oct 27, 2011)

LOL thanks guys. I got them at Big Al's in S. Florida, best betta's in town!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

fishman12 said:


> Stop hijacking this thread. It's about Heathbar's bettas, notsome random betta you want. Gosh! *annoyed attitude* Jk


Stop playing moderator, will you? lol jk


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow! They are handsome boys! Jealous!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

heathbar said:


> A few more pics to share


He's a rose tail, very pretty boy!


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

really nice fish! got a bit of a snail explosion going on there, eh?


----------



## mwalters400 (Sep 2, 2011)

Based on the latest pictures, I would say your first betta is a white opaque HM, and a good one at that. I'm always surprised how good these all-white bettas look in a nice aquarium environment. They show up so well, much better than the pastels.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice new pics.


----------

